# Need a paper hanger



## aadkins (May 18, 2007)

I am a contractor out of Indianapolis and need a wallcovering sub.

e-mail me at [email protected]

Adam


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Adam, go here to find one.

Or, if its a large job, or can warrant the $$$, I will travel.


----------

